
Saber-Toothed Cats May Have Roared Like Lions - extraterra
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/saber-toothed-cats-may-have-roared-like-lions/
======
rman666
This is news? What did they think they sounded like, chickens?

~~~
jhbadger
Not all big cats roar (as opposed to just growling) -- and it important to
realize that saber tooth cats weren't closely related to any living cats but
were on an evolutionary branch of their own. So it is an interesting question.

